# Mini Split Heater in Cabin



## yankeesouth (May 7, 2014)

Anybody use a mini split heater?

I have been doing more reading about the unpredictable hazards of gas/propane heaters and quite frankly seeing that story about the family in PA scared the hell out of me. I have used propane to take off the initial chill but sometimes I admittedly let it run longer than I should.  I was wondering is anyone has installed or uses a mini split unit?  I have seen some under or around $400.00 that heat anywhere between 800-1200sqf.  My cabin is drafty…..wondering if something like a mini split would work for some quick heat?


----------



## Ashful (May 7, 2014)

I have installed two already, and will be doing another two this summer.  Sized appropriately, they work great.  They always run about $3k  installed, around here.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 7, 2014)

Do you hve power out there ? Are you going to run it off a generator?


----------



## Ashful (May 7, 2014)

Most run on a 15A/220v circuit.


----------



## fbelec (May 7, 2014)

and they start alot easier than a normal heat pump or air conditioner so starting current is lower. bad thing is i don't know if i would run them on a generator. the control boards are mini computers with radio receivers and transmitters in with them. the control boards are not cheap. replaced 3 for customers last year 500 to 600 a board then installation. all blew out because of lightning in the area not direct hits.

they work well. not like the old heatpumps of 30 years ago when they were useless under 35 degrees.
just curious on the minisplit for 400 dollars. where is that sold? what brand?

joful what brand are you running?


----------



## Retired Guy (May 8, 2014)

Just had one installed, $3K is about right for a 9,000 BTU unit installed. Supposed to provide 100% of BTU rating down to 14 degrees. Some models produce heat down to -4. A friend has two and they provide all the heat for his 2000 sq ft home in upstate NY. He claims his winter bills are in the $200-$350per month  range.


----------



## yankeesouth (May 8, 2014)

I do have access to power.  Here is the unit I was referring to. Sale on it was $499.  There is more to the unit....just the basics listed below.


13 SEER High efficiency 12,000 BTU 208-230 Volt whisper-quiet operation, ETL and CSA certified

Cools and Dehumidifies areas up to 600 sq ft

System is pre-charged with R-410a refrigerant NO ADDITIONAL CHARGING REQUIRED

Complete system includes: indoor unit, outdoor unit, wireless remote control and indoor unit hanging bracket

Featuring functions of: Swing mode for optimum air circulation, Dry mode for better dehumidification, 24 hr timer mode for energy savings, whisper quiet sleep mode for maximum comfort, Auto restart function memorizes previous settings in case of power interruption.


----------



## Ashful (May 8, 2014)

fbelec said:


> joful what brand are you running?


All of mine are Mitsubishi.  That seems to be the favored brand among local installers.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 8, 2014)

Home depot has kits starting at $799  for a 12000 BTU unit .I think th elines are separate at around $200 depending on the length.  My cabin has a wood stove and nothing else,no propane or kerosene. THere always wood around a cabin.


----------



## fbelec (May 8, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Home depot has kits starting at $799  for a 12000 BTU unit .I think th elines are separate at around $200 depending on the length.  My cabin has a wood stove and nothing else,no propane or kerosene. THere always wood around a cabin.


 but remember it's better to have the stove in a cabin than a cabin in the stove


----------



## fbelec (May 8, 2014)

i have wired only two mitsu's when they first started hitting the market sanyo had the market up here. they were the quietest unit's but were physically large. the customers i have with those units have to hang a piece of christmas tree tinsel to know when they are on low. no noise out of them.


----------



## Ashful (May 9, 2014)

fbelec, I didn't follow you, on which one is quietest.  I can say my Mitsu's are dead quiet.  Very hard to tell if they're running, unless you peer up into the unit to look at the squirrel-cage fan.  Likewise with the outdoor unit.  If either of my traditional condensers are running, I can't tell if the Mitsu is running or not.  Even with the traditional units shut off, I have to get real close to the Mitsu unit to hear it above the birds and wind.  Very quiet.


----------



## fbelec (May 10, 2014)

the unit that i thought was quiet was the sanyo but those units are a few years old. i just walked by one at lows today. the unit is a trane. everybodys making them now. the one company that i like is friedrich because of the thru the wall units. they are the quietest thru the wall and the most efficient units out there going by the eer rating. they also last minimum of 35 years. they do make mini splits but haven't seen or wired one yet. if they are consistent with the rest of their product the price is on the high side but top quality.


----------



## CaptSpiff (May 10, 2014)

yankeesouth said:


> I do have access to power.  Here is the unit I was referring to. Sale on it was $499.  There is more to the unit....just the basics listed below.
> 
> 13 SEER High efficiency 12,000 BTU 208-230 Volt whisper-quiet operation, ETL and CSA certified
> 
> ...




That sounds like a cooling unit only. What's the model and brand?

The new units have SEERs in the 20s. That'll halve your cooling bills, plus they are heaters that run at 200% the efficiency of space heaters. But they cost $1200-2500 plus install.

Here's a DIY unit from home depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/e5/e5aa5f7a-9899-4aab-ae7b-c83b10c47973.pdf

I have zero experience with this product.

If you are not tech savvy, make sure you see the Energy Star label.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 10, 2014)

Home depot has some gree models up to 28 SEER for a few dollars more. I may be looking into these shortly as i have an apt building that needs AC and supplemental heat. THese things would be just right as you would only need one for each small to medium size Apt.


----------



## peakbagger (May 10, 2014)

Something is odd with the pricing. Low temp mini split units that heat below freezing are generally in the $1600 range. In order to get the low temp performance they need a variable speed compressor.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

Do not think you will get quick heat out of a mini.Put in a direct vent propane pilot and it will heat when power is off,very safe.


----------



## begreen (May 11, 2014)

For heating capacity SEER is not as important as a high HSPF. Fujitsu and Mitsubishi make 1 ton units that have exceptionally good performance down to zero degrees. That said. bob bare has a good point. A heat pump is not the best for rapid heating for a wide temp range. It will gradually bring up a cabin from 50 to 70 when it's 20 outside, but it will take several hours.  If you want a blast of btus for a quick warm up you may need another heat source. A propane heater or a pellet stove may be a better fit if that's the case. That is unless you want to keep the cabin at 60F for a shorter warm up time and you are there for more than just a weekend at a time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 11, 2014)

Nothing like a WOOD STOVE to warm up a cabin. I use one of those propane heaters that mount on top of the gas grill tanks to supplement about 30000 BTUs till the wood stove gets good and hot. They are loaded with safety features but i still dont run them when im not there. Plus they take oxygen out of the air.


----------

